# Dixon Ill.



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone in or around Dixon Ill. west of chi town?

I juse had a buddy move out there that is interested in finding contractors to work with out there. he has a ford diesel with a western vplow and access to a case hoe and nh ss.

thanks!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Im in Freeport...bout 40 min north of Dixon. I would have him start calling the guys in the yellow pages and see if they need any help. I cant think of anybody down there off the top of my head.


----------

